# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Saut de ligne dans une JTextArea

## bobic

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problme avec le remplissage d'une JTextArea.
Je m'explique  ::): 

Je rcupre via un vecteur diffrentes erreurs dans mon code



```

```

Ainsi, ma var texte comprend le contenu en String de on vecteur.
Je remplace donc les []


```

```

Ainsi que les , afin qu'il me saute une ligne dans la JTextArea



```

```

J'ai essay avec \r et \n car je ne me souvenais plus, et j'ai vu diffrentes choses sur le net, mais rien n'y fait. Mes virgules disparaissent bien, mais je n'ai pas deretour  la ligne....

Je dois donc mal faire quelque chose, mais quoi ??

Merci d'avance de votre aide !

----------


## BainE

j'ai une reponse a la con  ::aie::  
pourquoi ne pas utiliser une JList qui me parait assez appropri au probleme.
Sinon il me semble que les TextArea interprete l'HTML eca pourrait etre une autre solution

----------


## bobic

Alors en fait, j'ai trouv  ::): 

J'ai fait: 

```
 texte += erreurs.get(i).toString() + '\n' + '\r';
```

Et cela fonctionne.

Je n'utilise pas de JList, car je trouve que le rendu ne serait pas "fun".
En fait, l , la fentre agit comme une console de sortie d'erreur.....

 ::): 

PS: j'aime beaucoup ta signature  ::mrgreen::

----------


## le y@m's

Une petite remarque, il faut utiliser un StringBuilder ou un StringBuffer pour construire une chaine de caractres dans une boucle cf FAQ : Comment concatener des chanes de caractres ?

----------


## bobic

Ah oui, c'est vrai ! Je n'ai pas l'habitude de m'en servir....
Mais tu as raison, donc il faut que je m'y mette. je vais voir la FAQ !

Thanks !

----------


## le y@m's

Tu peux mme utiliser directement la mthode append() de la classe JTextArea  :;): .


```

```

----------

